# not taking meds



## camsmom (Jun 12, 2007)

I am brand new to this is a bit unsure what to do so I am hoping I did this right. My son, now 19, had his thyroid irradiated (he had graves at 12) and is on levothyroxine. He takes his meds occasionally but goes for a month or more sometimes without taking it (while he is at college). I am worried what short and long term problems this might cause him. Since he says he doesn't feel any different whether he takes them or not he doesn't remember to take them at all. Can anyone help me with this to help me understand and show him what might happen to him if he doesn't take them like he should. He is also a type 1 diabetic.


----------



## NastyHashi (Mar 11, 2007)

That's insane. If he had RAI he's got no way to produce thyroid hormone on his own and without it you cannot survive, at least not for very long.

He's got to take his meds. He may feel well enough now but once the hormone in his system is used up he's going to crash hard and TRUST ME being very hypo really, really stinks. It feels like a bad hangover that does not go away crossed with mental confusion and inability to concentrate among other things.

The only other theory can be if somehow his Thyroid grew back or was not completely killed off with the initial RAI. That could explain how he feels well enough without his meds.

How are his blood tests? Is he getting checked regularly by a doc?

If his TSH is high and Free T4 is low, then he needs to be on meds. If the numbers are good then he is either taking enough hormone or his thyroid was not completely killed off the first time around.


----------

